# How is the Bolt an upgrade to Roamio?



## bgc (Jan 13, 2008)

Fewer tuners, 2.5" drives, pain in the rear to take apart....?

BGC


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

bgc said:


> Fewer tuners, 2.5" drives, pain in the rear to take apart....?
> 
> BGC


TiVo doesn't expect you to take the Bolt apart or its hard drives, in fact the warranty is void if you do so.

The Bolt is an upgrade for the base Roamio and Roamio OTA, not the Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro; I don't think TiVo has told us anything to the contrary. Uncle Ira has given us some hints about what and when we may expect to replace the latter two in his recent chat.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

4K streaming (and recording when available), 3x faster CPU, 3x the RAM, moca 2.0, 802.11ac, faster ethernet transfers.

It is not a direct upgrade to the Roamio Plus/Pro models. The "Bolt Pro" is coming later. An OTA-only version is also in the pipeline.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> 9faster ethernet transfers.


Faster than my Roamio Plus to my PC, all on a gigabit LAN? I get almost 180-200MBps using kmttg to grab transport stream stuff from my Romaio Plus. Does the Bolt processor actually support a faster stack? Genuinely curious. I get almost 500Mbps between my workstation and server. (Intel Xeons),limited by the drives. My S2 and S3 Tivos are super processor limited regarding network speeds. (never had a s4). I was joyous when I was seeing 180MBps to my PC from my Romaio Plus. Huge improvement over the 12Mbps my TIvoHD could serve.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

justen_m said:


> Faster than my Roamio Plus to my PC, all on a gigabit LAN? I get almost 180-200MBps using kmttg to grab transport stream stuff from my Romaio Plus. Does the Bolt processor actually support a faster stack? Genuinely curious. I get almost 500Mbps between my workstation and server. (Intel Xeons),limited by the drives. My S2 and S3 Tivos are super processor limited regarding network speeds. (never had a s4). I was joyous when I was seeing 180MBps to my PC from my Romaio Plus. Huge improvement over the 12Mbps my TIvoHD could serve.


I haven't checked every scenario, but I've seen 300+ mbps in PC-to-Bolt ethernet transfers. Some others have reported the same.

Edit: Just did some KMTTG Bolt-to-PC transfers and they were around 250 mbps.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Edit: Just did some KMTTG Bolt-to-PC transfers and they were around 250 mbps.


Cool. Thanks for the info. I've definitely never seen that speed between my Roamio Plus and PCs.


----------

